# Lily ( split from, Red or Fawn? )



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, so on the thread, Red or Fawn I asked what Lily was without a pic. Now I have some. So what might she be, piebald brindle? Some of you said there is no reds in the US, so not red... Probably RY pied? Here is my little girl, her favorite thing to do is make tiny sized nests under the food bowl :-D (Cuteness attack!):


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

She looks most likely to be e/e....but undermarked brindle is still possible. The only way to really know is test breeding.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, I'm new at the genotypes and all that  Is e/e recessive yellow? Or is recessive yellow a/a e/e?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

"recessive yellow" is e/e.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

So... Would she be piebald RY?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

most likely...that or piebald undermarked brindle


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, thanks! The chances of me having a Brindle is small.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I had some pied poor reds that looked like her..

sorry it's sideways.
This was redheart and I had a TON of trouble nailing down her variety. 
http://blurxthexwolf.deviantart.com/gallery/32891906#/d4ini16

(I can't get this computer to let me copy the image location, so I put the link there. Should I also post a link to FMB in the picture?)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Here she is, RedHeart:








BTW, LOVE BlueBell, is she a poor blue tan? My poor blue tan is dying. I'm gonna miss her if she goes 









Sorry, I snooped all around your mice pics


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

No it's fine. I did post the link after all.
Blue bell is actually satin self, so your seeing the sheen on her but plenty of people ask me that.
Blue is actually one of the only few that survived. Fire resistant mice FTW.
How old is your tan?
blue is almostt a year old now.
Lily is such a cutie BTW.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks I love Lily too  Start was born in the middle of August 2011.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Be careful if they make nests under the foodbowl if it's anything other than light plastic or you could have a disaster on your hands...


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I give her the dog food style ones that are hollow on the bottom and made of plastic. She just loves them. But I've had Frannie try to squeeze herself in there with Lily, and she tips over the food, lol.


----------

